# Helping Verb with enclitic particle



## Inglip

I was wondering where in the sentence pattern an enclitic particle comes, in a basic sentence structure using a helping verb. 

My book teaches that a personal pronoun always goes between the helping verb, and principle verb.
I am wondering if the particles then come after the principle verb or pronoun. These are my attempts:


The child can eat now. - 
_Maaari ang bata ng kumain ngayon._

The child can eat now, only the vegetables. - 
_Maaari ang bata ng kumain na lang ng gulay_


He likes to swim every day - 
_Gusto niya lumangoy araw araw_

He still likes to swim everyday - 
_Gusto niya lumangoy pa araw araw_

The sick man needs lots of sleep -
Kailangan ang sakit ng lalaki ng maraming matulog 

The sick man still needs lots of sleep - 
Kailangan ang sakit ng lalaki ng maraming matulog pa


----------



## DotterKat

It is not easy to separate the issue of enclitic particles from the other concerns I have with the resulting sentence structures, so I will just give you my suggestions:

The child can eat now. _Maari nang kumain ang bata ngayon.

_The child can eat now, (but) only the vegetables. _Maari nang kumain ang bata ngayon, pero mga gulay lang.

_He likes to swim every day_. Mahilig siyang lumangoy araw-araw. (Gusto niyang lumangoy araw-araw _would also be acceptable but strictly speaking it pertains more to a desire to swim everyday -- _He would like to swim everyday _----- rather than to an activity that the person already does on a regular basis.)

He still likes to swim everyday. _[__Mahilig *pa* rin siyang / Gusto *pa* rin niyang] lumangoy araw-araw. (_In this case, mahilig and gusto are both acceptable since the sentence could be thought of as a response to a query whether or not the person being discussed still enjoys swimming everyday, that is, the questioner does not know if that activity is habitual or not. The preceding question could have either been: Mahilig pa rin ba siyang lumangoy araw-araw? Gusto pa rin ba niyang lumangoy araw-araw?)

The sick man needs lots of sleep. _Ang (may sakit / may karamdaman) ay nangangailangan ng maraming pagtulog.

_The sick man still needs lots of sleep_. Ang (may sakit / may karamdaman) ay nangangailangan *pa* rin ng maraming pagtulog._


----------



## Inglip

Thanks 

I will review them.


----------



## mataripis

Inglip said:


> I was wondering where in the sentence pattern an enclitic particle comes, in a basic sentence structure using a helping verb.
> 
> My book teaches that a personal pronoun always goes between the helping verb, and principle verb.
> I am wondering if the particles then come after the principle verb or pronoun. These are my attempts:
> 
> 
> The child can eat now. -
> _Maaari ang bata ng kumain ngayon._
> 
> The child can eat now, only the vegetables. -
> _Maaari ang bata ng kumain na lang ng gulay_
> 
> 
> He likes to swim every day -
> _Gusto niya lumangoy araw araw_
> 
> He still likes to swim everyday -
> _Gusto niya lumangoy pa araw araw_
> 
> The sick man needs lots of sleep -
> Kailangan ang sakit ng lalaki ng maraming matulog
> 
> The sick man still needs lots of sleep -
> Kailangan ang sakit ng lalaki ng maraming matulog pa


1. ) Maari nang kumain ngayon ang bata.  2.)Makaka kain na ang bata ng gulay lamang. 3.)Ibig/gusto nyang maglangoy araw araw.  4.)Ibig/gusto nyang maglangoy kahit araw araw. 5.)Ang Taong may sakit ay nangangailangan ng mahabang pahinga.6.) ang taong may sakit ay kailangan pa ng mahabang tulog/pahinga.  i REWRITE  the sentences in my own Tagalog translation in the same order or number of your given Tagalog grammars/sentences.


----------

